# I Am a looking for a T-Shirt Transfer Alignment tool



## SebastianStudios (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to purchase a tool that will make t-shirt transfer alignment as easy as possible! 

Can you please suggest tools I can purchase!

Thank you in advance for your help!

Sebastian


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here you go


----------



## benjamin_d_artist (Mar 18, 2021)

SebastianStudios said:


> I want to purchase a tool that will make t-shirt transfer alignment as easy as possible!
> 
> Can you please suggest tools I can purchase!
> 
> ...


You can buy those things super cheap on Amazon. I think I saw a range from $6 all the way up to $12 maybe 13. Now you can spend $60, but you have to ask yourself if that is what you really need. If it is, go for the $60 piece. There are also some on Etsy I think around the same price as Amazon. hope this helps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

benjamin_d_artist said:


> You can buy those things super cheap on Amazon. I think I saw a range from $6 all the way up to $12 maybe 13. Now you can spend $60, but you have to ask yourself if that is what you really need. If it is, go for the $60 piece. There are also some on Etsy I think around the same price as Amazon. hope this helps.


how would the op know if that is what he needs, since you did not link to all those $6 and $12 ones on amazon and etsy?

there is no option for comparison
one is solid, one is vapor

are you talking about simple drafting t-squares?
those are a far cry from what our member badalou created specifically for garment decoration
here is his site


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a boatload of $6 and $12 alignment tools on Amazon and Etsy. Way too many to link.

What kind of degree is required to use badalou's tool? 😄 I get a headache just looking at it.

Honestly, whichever you buy, you'll use about a month before you feel comfortable enough for eyeball placement. Much, much quicker workflow. When in doubt I do use a simple t-square.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

As Joe suggests, I'm inclined to think of these as a way to double check yourself until you get a feel for it. Though there are probably scenarios where such a tool would always be of use.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Buy a cheap cross-beam laser and affix it to a stand, or the top platen of your press (if it's a clamshell press). Provided you place your shirts in the same position each pressing then the laser beams will provide an exact horizontal, vertical and centre reference for placing your transfers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i agree that a simple ruler and/or your eye will quickly become the norm for most

i just took umbrage with the lack of even a single link to an alternative, because maybe op really does need one

maybe op needs it for employees to ensure accuracy without constantly watching them
maybe op's eyesight is failing and they need a fool-proof method
maybe op is trying to train a small child who has physical/mental issues

to be fair to badalou's, it does serve its purpose well and is designed with some thought
or it wouldn't be carried by all the major distributors for apparel decoration equipment/supplies


----------



## benjamin_d_artist (Mar 18, 2021)

into the T said:


> how would the op know if that is what he needs, since you did not link to all those $6 and $12 ones on amazon and etsy?
> 
> there is no option for comparison
> one is solid, one is vapor
> ...


The same way that people look up everything else that they want online. Why should I have to provide a link when all they asked for is information about a product? Isn't that's why we have search engines? They said suggest tools and not a boatload of websites. Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

benjamin_d_artist said:


> The same way that people look up everything else that they want online. Why should I have to provide a link when all they asked for is information about a product? Isn't that's why we have search engines? They said suggest tools and not a boatload of websites. Thanks for pointing that out though.


why does this forum exist, if not for people to help each other and bounce ideas off each other?

why does the forum not have a single locked thread whose title is:
Look it up in a search engine, now get out!

the sad part is that you actually waste your time replying with that abysmal/useless advice
but then again, you are the same poster who wants to spend 5-6 hours on a single t-shirt sale that might net you $20


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

I think what I find more challenging is squaring up the shirts. How do you guys do it? By picking up the corners of the sleeves? The arm pit area always rolls a little this way or that way.

I'm using a swing away and threading the shirts. Maybe easier with a clamshell but I press both sides so I've tried to thread it.


----------



## Jimkelly69 (Mar 10, 2021)

SebastianStudios said:


> I want to purchase a tool that will make t-shirt transfer alignment as easy as possible!
> 
> Can you please suggest tools I can purchase!
> 
> ...


Fold your T-Shirt in half to find a centre line, heat press for a few seconds, This will form a line. Gently fold your transfer in half - line up both lines 2 inches or so from the neck line for placement


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Fold your t-shirt vertically and quick press, then horizontally (armpit to armpit) and quick press again. This marks the centr for the design.

On your transfer carrier use a dry-erase marker to mark the centre of the design (vertically and horizontally again) then place your design on the shirt, lining up then horizontal and vertical lines and you will know it's dead centre.

Or, do what the rest of us do and eyeball it!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JohnWisc said:


> I think what I find more challenging is squaring up the shirts. How do you guys do it? By picking up the corners of the sleeves? The arm pit area always rolls a little this way or that way.
> 
> I'm using a swing away and threading the shirts. Maybe easier with a clamshell but I press both sides so I've tried to thread it.


grab on both sides of the collar where the seam meets the sleeve, now you have perfectly equidistant points from the centerline

slide the garment up the platen with your neck-label moving toward the center of your press back (for me, my hix swingman has a center pole, if yours is hard to determine center, simply add a permanent mark with a marker or paint)

i drag until the collar is off the platen, then i place my design, measure from the collar down for consistency between tee's, and visually check squareness

you get pretty good with placing designs after a little time and the squareness of the tee on the platen really helps


----------

